# MineCraft Server auf Fritz Box



## online (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo 

Kann man die Dateien vom Minecraft Server und Hamachi auf einem Stick ziehen und diesen Stick dann an der Fritz Box nschließen. Und dann auf der Fritz Box ausführen so das der server über der Fritz Box(USB stick) läuft das ich dann z.b.: meinen Computer auschalten kann aber der server weiter auf der Fritz Box läuft.

mfg


----------



## Leandros (11. Februar 2011)

Nein, das geht nicht. Wofür brauchst du bei einem Minecraft Server eig Hamachi?


----------



## Selene (11. Februar 2011)

Um einen Server zu starten benötigst du Java und eine Umgebung, die soetwas ausführen kann. Das kann ein Router nicht.

Mit Hamachi fällt in den meisten Fällen, das richtige Einstellen der Firewall und des Routers weg.


----------



## online (11. Februar 2011)

Schade das das nicht geht da muss ich ja den ganzen Tag den Computer an haben.damit meine Freunde spielen können


----------



## Crymes (11. Februar 2011)

Bei der Fritzbox ist auch die USB-Port Verwaltung viel zu langsam.
Der hat zwar USB 2.0, kommt aber kaum was davon an.


----------



## Naboradd (15. Februar 2011)

Selene schrieb:


> Um einen Server zu starten benötigst du Java und eine Umgebung, die soetwas ausführen kann. Das kann ein Router nicht.



Auf den Fritzboxen (und vielen anderen Routern) läuft ein angepasstes Linux. Java gibt es auch für Linux, es spricht also von der Software-Seite eigentlich nichts dagegen.
Allerdings braucht der Minecraft-Server pro Spieler ca. 100 MB RAM, und die CPU sollte auch einigermaßen schnell genug sein. Beides fehlt den Fritzboxen, die haben nämlich nur zwischen 8 und 64 MB RAM, und die CPU hat mit 150 bis ~200 MHz auch nicht besonders viel Power.
Die einzige Fritzbox, die das gerade so bewältigen könnte, wäre die neue 7340/7390, die hat wohl 128 MB RAM und eine 500 MHz CPU, aber mehr als 1-2 Spieler wären auf so einem Fritzbox-Server dann auch nicht möglich...


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht wirst du ja mit einem Beagleboard zufrieden. Braucht nur 3W Strom.


----------

